# R.I.P.S new low boost RB30 street engine 620whp @ 1 bar



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We've been working on a new high torque, low boost street engine for some time, here's some preliminary results.

98 pump gas, 1 bar of boost at 3000rpm, 1.08 bar at 8000rpm, nice fat torque curve, 620hp @ wheels in 4wd on a rolling road.










Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Geez a grunt motor.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! Very nice curve indeed, plenty of torque.

What turbo's are on there?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We did a bit more on it and with just over 2 psi more boost we made 681whp at 1.2 bar, still in 4wd on a rolling road, looks like it'll make 800whp and massive torque at around 1.7 bar, pump gas.
Here's the 1.2 bar run overlayed on the 1 bar run:









No turbo info yet, maybe some of you might like to have a guess?

Rob


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that flat mountain!
Already impressive numbers. Looks very driveable and easily capable of becoming a beast whenever you want to. :squintdan


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob, what gearbox are you using to on that car?

PS Nice Torque Curve


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

twin disco potatoes, and yes, I want that engine!!


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

GT42?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

With 300hp at the wheels @ 4500 rpm? I think a GT42 will be a little more laggy without spray.


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

what would as engine like that cost, delivered to Norway


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Assuming that these runs were in the same conditions why the drop at the low end of the curve? Looks like a bit of a dip there.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cris said:


> Assuming that these runs were in the same conditions why the drop at the low end of the curve? Looks like a bit of a dip there.


Was wondering that myself aswell


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

very good.

Be interested in the details on the RB30, and turbo's?

Also..... how much to take it out and ship it over complete


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

maybe some of you might like to have a guess?
a Mr Turbo billet jobby..:smokin:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

FULL spec please?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Impressive mate. well done again


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd be pondering either twin Garretts or a GT3582R. Much of a muchness really  Very nice though, thats a hell of a lot of power for that boost - though more boost = more torque... turn it up haha


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hugo said:


> With 300hp at the wheels @ 4500 rpm? I think a GT42 will be a little more laggy without spray.


No NOS used on these runs, just normal 98 pump gas.
Here's the next update, 1.6 bar, little wheelspin up top, 760whp by 7750rpm:









Rob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the turbos Rob, what are they??? you're killing me here


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

whoooooosh !!!!!!!! 

how much inc del to the uk mate


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> No NOS used on these runs, just normal 98 pump gas.
> Here's the next update, 1.6 bar, little wheelspin up top, 760whp by 7750rpm:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know it's without, spray is the last thing you'd try 
to get the numbers up Rob :smokin:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Power produced is looking like you have used a GT42.

But how about a TO4Z or similar spec and if its twins then some 25/40s.

A friend used a GT35R on his RB30, he produced the same figures @ 1.8bar as what you acheived at 1.2bar!

Please post the spec

Baz


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The needing 1.8bar instead of 1.2bar to make that power could be as much or more to do with headwork/cams as the turbo itself - 1.8bar is roughly what you'd need to do with a stock head to make that kind of power. 760whp is well out of GT35R territory though haha, now that there is a boost curve there I am picking this is probably running a T51R or a GT42R type turbo. Good power for 24psi still, whatever this car is - is going to be a weapon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Next update, better fuel, (we'd maxed out the 98) 840whp by 7500rpm (in 4wd on a rolling road) then it just lights up the tyres and you can see the power fall away , peek measured power of 840whp at 8400 with 1.9 bar.










We put a total of 7 strops on the car to try and hold it down and decided to add a 75 shot early in the run and back the boost off slightly higher up to try and stop wheelspin, you can see we had 510whp and 2 bar by 3700rpm, I can't show the rest of that graph yet but the whp numbers were into 4 figures. :smokin: 

Pretty happy for a daily driver street motor, its making more power than my 240z motor so I think I'll swap it over once we get the rear end sorted, itching for 7s, lol.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

I thought Ludders might have posted on this thread :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ahapartridge said:


> I thought Ludders might have posted on this thread :chuckle:



 


.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

They have to be some of the most interesting and impressive figures I have ever heard of!

Especially the low boost results, you could set it to 1Bar on a road car, be faster than almost anything, and it wouldn't even get hot!

Amazing!:bowdown1:


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

picsofenginebayorban :chuckle:

how many hours has this thing been on the dyno?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy crap, that has my cars peak power before 4000rpm.... very nice!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Rich_A said:


> They have to be some of the most interesting and impressive figures I have ever heard of!
> 
> Especially the low boost results, you could set it to 1Bar on a road car, be faster than almost anything, and it wouldn't even get hot!
> 
> Amazing!:bowdown1:


At 1 bar with pump gas it is a quick car, mid 10s easy.
At 1.6 bar its getting a bit crazy.
At 2 bar with the 75 shot is just fookn stupid and dangerous , what the hell is going to happen when we REALLY wind it up!! absolute madness, I love it :clap:


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm sure i know the compo.....:chuckle:


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> At 1 bar with pump gas it is a quick car, mid 10s easy.
> At 1.6 bar its getting a bit crazy.
> At 2 bar with the 75 shot is just fookn stupid and dangerous , what the hell is going to happen when we REALLY wind it up!! absolute madness, I love it :clap:



:squintdan :flame: :flame: :flame: :squintdan 

:chuckle:


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Niiice numbers , , , I’m going to have to look into these RB30’s a little more. You’re peaking my interest ! How much $$$ for an exported one ?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

so where onto page 3 now, SPEC SPEC SPEC.............


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

You guys on the Islands get all the good cars and all we get is the American crap. It’s hard enough to get a whole left hand drive car that has to be 15 years old into the country let alone parts for them. An RB30 is fooken unheard of here ! My son works in the Lambo , Lotus and Ferrari dealership and said we can get these engines easier than RB26. It maybe that you have them lying all around in your junk yards, like we have every conceivable Chev 350 in ours. You just wanted to post a smart remark but missed the Question !


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

I meant right hand drive cars


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The engine is now finished and in a car for testing at the strip........9.7 first pass

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94399-announcing-launch-r-i-p-s-drag-r.html


----------

